# cannot login to router



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

i canot login to a router here....

When I enter 192.168.0.1 all I get is a page cannot be displayed message.

I can get web pages fine.

Any ideas ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You omitted some important information, the make/model of the router. 

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

john , the results are posted below - its a Netgear DG834G


thernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-4D-25-3B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.28
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 April 2006 13:56:09
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 April 2006 14:56:09


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, your router is at 192.168.1.254, which is why the address you're using doesn't work. 

Note that you should NOT do router configuration over wireless connections, since a mistake can leave you disconnected. You should always have at least one wired connection, or at least the capability of establishing one if you can't connect wirelessly.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

John, thanks for that.

my setup is modem > router > laptop 

how do i configure the security settings on the router manually ? The instruction manual says 
192.168.0.1 is the log in address ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it appears that whatever router you're connecting to has a default address of 192.168.1.254. Could you be connected to a neighbor's router and not yours? Did someone configure the router with new addresses?

Plug a CAT5 cable into the laptop and one of the router ports, and see if you get a different set of addresses for the default gateway and DNS server. 

BTW, what is the exact model of that router, there is a DG834G and a DG834Gv2 model. the DG834G has a 15v power supply, and the DG834Gv2 has a 12v power supply, and the model should be on the bottom label.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

john, its the 12V model DG834G 

john, my modems IP address is 192.168.1.254

but to log into my router I have to get into 192.168.0.1 ?


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi hope you don't mind me joining in the ip should be 192.168.1.254

and the default user name and password are usually admin


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

rodeognome said:


> my setup is modem > router > laptop


According to the Netgear set-up guide (ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/dg834g_install_guide.pdf), the DG834G has a *built-in* ADSL modem and includes a 4 port router on the LAN side. Are you plugging the DG834 into another modem or are you plugging another router into a LAN port on the DG834G?

EDIT: From the DG834G User Manual ( ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/dg834g_reference_manual.pdf ):

The LAN IP Setup menu allows configuration of LAN IP services such as DHCP and RIP. These
features can be found under the Advanced heading in the Main Menu of the browser interface.
The router is shipped preconfigured to use private IP addresses on the LAN side, and to act as a
DHCP server. The routers default LAN IP configuration is:
 LAN IP addresses192.168.0.1
 Subnet mask255.255.255.0​


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

rodeognome said:


> john, its the 12V model DG834G
> 
> john, my modems IP address is 192.168.1.254
> 
> but to log into my router I have to get into 192.168.0.1 ?


I think you are missing the point. It looks like from your IPCONFIG information that the router is 192.168.1.254. So to connect to the router you will need its IP address... which is the 1.254 number.

Think of this as your friend changing their telephone number. If you are calling the original number, you won't get your friend until you use his new number 

At least this is what I see from it anyways.


----------



## Em-Blem (Jun 14, 2005)

192.168.1.254 is the config address for Speedtouch routers. Either you're connected to a neighbour's router, or you have a Speedtouch router, not a Netgear one. 

Netgear's config page is definitely 192.168.0.1, but this is not what you are connected to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like I said, connect to a wired connection, then there'll be no doubt which router you are connected to.


----------

